# private health insurance



## happy1tails (Sep 21, 2013)

Retiring to Mexico in 2018....can anyone recommend which private health insurance company is more widely accepted in hospitals in the bigger cities? We'll be applying for temporary residency visa and plan to get the IMSS but initially we'll be moving about to decide where we want to live. Any experiences with private health insurance would be greatly appreciated..Thanks


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*No answers yet...?*

I'm surprised you haven't received any replies to your question, yet. Seguro Social thru IMSS is the only / main insurance plan that I am aware of in Mexico. Although there are other(s) it is the main plan used in most employment & publicly for retirees - and I've heard of other ex-pats buying into the plan. Almost anywhere you go with a moderate population will have an IMSS hospital or clinic. Also, I've become aware of many private clinics for people who don't use IMSS but I don't know of private plans that are used or accepted in these clinics. Places like these tend to deal in cash - and usually the cash will buy you (sometimes) faster & higher quality treatment. Although more expensive for the average Mexican citizen, the private clinics / hospitals are very inexpensive compared to paying for care out-of-pocket NOB.

An internet check may turn up more answers for you, or some other ex-pats should chime in with their observations or experiences. Good luck to you in your move!!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

There are quite a few private insurance options. WEA, AXA, Met Life, GNP, to name some. I'd suggest when you decide where you want to settle, that you find a good insurance agent who handles several of these and can lead you through the various costs, coverages and exclusions of each, as well as which hospitals are covered, and help you make a decision as to which will meet your needs.


----------

